
Did something change in the Hacker News RSS feed? - Jaruzel
Re: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rss<p>The HN RSS feed is no longer working for me in my preferred reader. Also in Chrome, when you now view the feed, Chrome only shows the first 8 entries, and not the full 30 but Firefox still shows them all correctly, so something has changed.
======
deweller
This also broke for me a few days ago. I sent an email to the contact address.

------
brudgers
Contacting the mods using the |contact| link at the bottom of the page is
probably the best way to get an informed answer or letting them know of a bug.

~~~
Jaruzel
Good point - didn't think of that!

